# Need some feedback - which label looks better?



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 16, 2010)

Which one of these labels look better - pondering on which name to use and what look to use.

Any other thoughts/ideas are welcome.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## n2tazmania (Dec 16, 2010)

I would have to say the first one. Maybe is just the fisherman coming out in me but I like it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 16, 2010)

One and two in that order.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 16, 2010)

I agree 1 and 2 in that order


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 16, 2010)

I vote for the first one and the last one... sounds like the early returns are coming in favor of the lake pic


----------



## deboard (Dec 16, 2010)

I like the lake pic as well. For the rest, I am with some of the others and like the last one best. They all look very professional though.


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 16, 2010)

I like the first one the best, its pretty, peacfull and sooting make u feel like itllbe a relaxing glass. In all honestly I am not a HUGE fan (they are nice but not on my tops list) because they are stark and contrasting. Does not make me think of a relaxing glass of wine but of a hard vodka ... thats just my .02 and may not account for much LOL!!! 

But i LOVE LOVE LOVE the first one


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2010)

1st and last for me also. Dont know what ou want to call your cellar though huh?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> 1st and last for me also. Dont know what ou want to call your cellar though huh?



Well i really liked the 1st - Lake House Winery - but I wanted to make sure it didn't too cheesy are something.

I am my own worst enemy and the hardest on myself when it comes to getting things right.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you live on a lake or have property there?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Do you live on a lake or have property there?



Yes and 11 acre lake.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 16, 2010)

Jon, Phenomenal labels, all of them. My preference is #1 and the last one. It would be cool if you could do #4 on a clear label with white wines but I have messed with them and they just never come out right. Avery clear labels are not really clear and the color of ink changes against the color of the wine. People don't realize the work the really goes into some labels.


----------



## danc (Dec 16, 2010)

i have to say the last one is definitely the best


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2010)

I also like the first one. I would change one thing though. You made them from real wine so the date should be the vintage- not date bottled. I would call it a 2010 wine, not 2011. The first one is definitely relaxing.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 16, 2010)

grapeman said:


> I also like the first one. I would change one thing though. You made them from real wine so the date should be the vintage- not date bottled. I would call it a 2010 wine, not 2011. The first one is definitely relaxing.



Good call - thanks!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 16, 2010)

I love the last one and really like the first. All you need is a little boy fishing on the first one. Real small and in the background.

Solid Black ink may be tough on your printer/label and type.

Remember, keep it simple.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 16, 2010)

grapeman said:


> I also like the first one. I would change one thing though. You made them from real wine so the date should be the vintage- not date bottled. I would call it a 2010 wine, not 2011. The first one is definitely relaxing.



Is real wine different then fake wine?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2010)

Dan, you are a tough one!!! As DJStevesaid though, if you have an Jet printer the black can e tough and the labels want to wrinkle even if you have the choice of using the dryer option that takes longer to print. They can usually be put on flat but require a little more finesse.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Is real wine different then fake wine?



Dan - nothing slips past you


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 16, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Dan - nothing slips past you



Oh Yeah one time Julie slipped past me right into my winecellar and nearly cleaned me out. I do agree with grapemen though on the date being the vintage


----------



## grapeman (Dec 17, 2010)

Wade went in there and changed that from grapes on me. I'm sure I typed grapes, really


----------

